

Ask HN: Book recommendations for GUI development - danibx

This is a question for those with experience in GUI development ( Code ).<p>Do you have any books or articles you can recommend to someone interested in going deep into this subject?<p>So far I haven't found many books that would go deep into this subject, and most programming books treat GUI development as the boring part of writing programs, describing very simple architectures, that still leave me wanting more.<p>The other source of information I have found is from game development. Game developers are a great community and they care a lot for graphics and interaction.<p>So far, the best Books and articles I have found are:<p>Building Interactive Systems: Principles for Human-Computer Interaction, from Dan Olsen<p>Professional Java User Interfaces, from Mauro Marinilli<p>Programming Windows, from Charles Petzold<p>Thing-Model-View-Editor, from Trygve M. H. Reenskaug<p>Cocoa Framework documentation, from Apple<p>Designing Interactive Systems II, lectures from RWTH, available on Itunes U http://deimos3.apple.com/WebObjects/Core.woa/Browse/rwth-aachen.de.1778590405.01778590407.1837303882?i=1131324278<p>Hope someone has more recommendations / advice for a fellow programmer interested in this amazing area of programming.<p>Thanks.
======
shahriarhaque
If you want to know learn how to implement not-so-out-of-the-box GUI elements,
I will suggest a book called Swing Hacks. If you want advanced controls, plus
some nice animations, try Filthy Rich Clients. Both books are for the Java
Swing library.

~~~
danibx
Thank you, I will check these books. And I also bookmarked your posterous,
nice to know a gui developer =)

------
iworkforthem
Alternatively you should also check out the GUI guidelines by Apple, Windows,
Palm, etc. They give good insight on how to design usable interfaces and
interactions.

